# Add to FAQ: On the aux heater subject....



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

OK, folks, for those who followed the retrofit of aux heater thread a while back, here's an update: 

I now have the T90 remote working as well (it's getting cold, which prompted me to continue my quest). The secret with the remote was to pair the T90 with the remote dongle. I'm starting to believe that it actually is the Webasto itself that needs to be paired with the dongle, and that the T90 is sort of a proxy or a modem for it. Anyway, procedure was like this: 

1) Unplug fuse 16 from the fuse box under the steering wheel and leave off for five seconds (or something) 

2) Plug fuse back in, and, within five seconds, press the off button on the dongle for one second. 

After that, the remote works! 

Later on today I will attempt to mount the T90 in the engine compartment and put the antenna inside the plastic wheel house. I'll put it right next to the diesel tuning box


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Per, 

Since you posted your original guide to modifying the parking heater I've been meaning to get round to adding the dummy load for the coolant shut-off valve and was wondering if you could answer a few questions about how you managed it. 

You mentioned that the dummy load should be connected to earth and pin 4 on the parking heater. Would I be right in thinking that it's this connector that you were talking about? 










And that it's pin four as shown here? 










Did you splice the dummy load into the existing plug or add a new connector and (finally!) which earth point did you use? 

Many thanks! 

Harry


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Yes...*

Yes, it is the six-pin connector. My car had the wire for the T90 already in the connector and about a foot of wire that was tie-wrapped to the piping right above the heater. Don't ask me why. For the valve I just stripped of the insulation (1 cm), put it through the hole where the metal terminal should be and spread it out in a circle. After that I trimmed the ends to just stick out half a millimeter. It works. I will look up the numbers in ETKA for the metal parts. 

Grounding the light bulb or whatever dummy load you decide on is not critical. I just used a screw right next to the ABS unit that I tested to have zero resistance to gnd. 

/p


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Perfrej: 

May I trouble you to post the link to your original discussion of this subject? I missed it somehow, and I would like to read it. 

Thanks, 

Michael


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*OK, the not so structured write-up....*

Write-up: How I got parking heater functionality in my Phaeton (updated 2010-10-11) 

*Facts* 

The augmentation heater in diesel Phaetons is exactly the same heater as the parking heater. 

All the coding that needs to be done is to the heater itself, and more specifically, an adaption of one single channel. 

All control functions except the remote control will be available after coding and modifications with one exception: the entire engine will be heated instead of first the compartment and then the engine. This is not a problem as the heater will pump a good 5 kW of energy into the coolant system. 

The heater will not function as a parking heater unless either an isolation valve or a fake isolation valve is present (dummy load). 

Heaters lock up if they get errors on fire-up too many times in a row. 

*Modifications* 

Adaptation of channel 09 to the value of 2. 0 means not coded yet, 1 means diesel augmentation heater and two means parking heater regardless of fuel type. 

Add a dummy load of 4 watts to pin 4 of the six-pin connector on the heater. Connect it to ground. I used a 5W lightbulb and grounded it on the 10 mm screw right by the ABS unit. Normal current on the output is 0.35 A which translates to 34 ohms/4W. 

If you want proper diagnostics, code the controlhead to know that there is a parking heater. 

Buy a T90 Telestart unit on eBay, preferrably with the remote in the same package. It is about 160 euro. 

REMOVE FUSE 16 under the steering wheel! 

Connect pin 1 of the heater's six-pin connector to the T90. Add an antenna and power. Since the T90 is supposed to go under the rear window and no wire is available in the harness, a better choice is to place it in the front and put a wire antenna on the top of the wheel-house lining. 

I put my T90 right above the ABS unit on the left side of the engine compartment. Power is best from the same terminal as the Webasto. The harness for the left side of the engine comaprtment passes in the left side wheel house lining. I spliced into the harness at the rear top of the wheel house where the harness enters the firewall. Remove about 10 cm of fabric tape and use the best splicer around (I used aviation stuff). Route the power with the harness on forwards. The power wire is red with a white stripe and fairly thick. It is not the thickest red one in the package! Use a beeper to test it against the top of fuse 16 (removed of course) under the steering wheel. Seal up with fabric tape when done. 

Pair your T90 and remote. If fuse 16 is not already out, remove it. Wait ten seconds, and with the remote readily available put the fuse back in. Press OFF on the remote within five seconds and hold it for one second. 


*Problems* 

It's a total pain in the ass to get to the heater connector. You have to remove the lining and have small hands. 

The connector on the heater is not pre-configured with metal in the empty holes. I actually used just the wire as receptable and it worked fine. 

If you fire up the heater without a dummy load on pin 4 it will throw a diagnostics code and blow air for about a minute. A couple of more tries and it will lock up. If it does lock up, adapt a 1 in channel 03, then clear the fault codes. Without the adaptation to channel 03 it will not let you clear the lock-up code. 

That's about it. It looks kind of nice with a 5W bulb in the engine copartment during cold winter mornings


----------



## Jompa (Oct 12, 2010)

perfrej said:


> OK, folks, for those who followed the retrofit of aux heater thread a while back, here's an update:
> 
> I now have the T90 remote working as well (it's getting cold, which prompted me to continue my quest). The secret with the remote was to pair the T90 with the remote dongle. I'm starting to believe that it actually is the Webasto itself that needs to be paired with the dongle, and that the T90 is sort of a proxy or a modem for it. Anyway, procedure was like this:
> 
> ...


 Perfrej: What is the description of this fuse 16 on your car? I have a Passat 2007 and are not able to find the fuse for my original webasto heater. 

My remote flashes green a couple of times when pressing ON and it doesnt make the heater go on. 
But when I press OFF it lights up red and the heater turns off.. Weird! 
(I am still able to turn on the heater manually inside the car) 

Heres the fuse layout for Passat B6, maybe you can translate your fuse 16.. 
http://sites.google.com/site/1810martin/passat-b6-fuse-assignment


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Jompa...*

In the manual, it is noted as "Parkeringsvärmare (tillsatsvärmare)", which for you other guys comes out as "Parking heater (augmentation heater)". 

It's rated at 20A, so most likely it only drives the heater. 

If your dongle first lights upp green and then flashes for a couple of seconds (still green), the heater has communicated back to the dongle, thus confirming the start. 

I tested mine this morning from about 200 m distance around a bend and behind a stone hill. No line of sight at all, and it fired up and acknowleged it properly. This stuff works! 


/p


----------



## Jompa (Oct 12, 2010)

Great...As I have only German manual.. I have a couple of fuses for some kind of heating. 

Sitzheizung (seatheat) 37 
Zusatzheizung 36, 43 and 44 (all 20 amp), located at drivers door 
Zusatzheizung F21 at low box (20 amp), F21 at high box (10amp) - not sure where to find the high box? 

Zusatzheizung is "Additional heating" according to Google translate.. 

I've tried fuses 36, 43 and 44 but without any reaction. If I turn the heater on manually and remove the right fuse, what would the reaction be? Is the heater shutting down? Or how do I know I hit the right one.. 

When using the remote (pushing ON) the green light never lights, it only flashes a couple of times.. The heater dont start, I have to start it manually on my climatronic.. 

My heater reports "no flame", so tomorrow I will do some removing to check it up. 
It seems its the Webasto Thermo Top V-model in these cars, some kind of service manual would be great. I have found info only on Webasto Themo Top C...


----------



## yrk2.7t (Dec 12, 2005)

perfrej said:


> OK, folks, for those who followed the retrofit of aux heater thread a while back, here's an update:
> 
> I now have the T90 remote working as well (it's getting cold, which prompted me to continue my quest). The secret with the remote was to pair the T90 with the remote dongle. I'm starting to believe that it actually is the Webasto itself that needs to be paired with the dongle, and that the T90 is sort of a proxy or a modem for it. Anyway, procedure was like this:
> 
> ...


perfrej, when you scan your aux heater module what part number and coding do you have?

A bunch of us Touareg V10 TDI owners are trying to accomplish this same thing.

Just wonder if our US model aux heater controls boards have the same functionality or if we also need the euro aux heater module.

Thanks for your help!

One more quick thing, on the T90.

Is the remote unit just supplying a voltage to your Pin 1??
I couldn't imagine that it is can-bus or anything...
Just wondering if we could use the Webasto T91 and/ or T100 remote models that seem to be the latest models.


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Part number etc*

OK, the numbers for my V6 TDI are:


Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.lbl
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AK
Component: Standheizung 3426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

As for the T90... It communicates with the heater digitally, and it won't fire itself up recognizable to the world unless it finds a W-bus enabled heater at the other end of the wire. Thus, it is difficult to diagnose out of the vehicle.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dear Per - can you advise on how to get at the heater connector. You say it's a pain... how did you do it? Are there any guides here to removing the liner etc - or is it pretty obvious? 

Thanks

M


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

...To complement Per's reply:

T90 is the only telestart from the Webasto model line with w-bus support. Phaeton has a special model of the Thermo Top C heater, in which PIN1 does not accept +12V to activate the heater. Instead, it needs the W-BUS signal. So, to start with, you need the T90 telestart box (T90 is a VW specific model so there should be a VW part number on it as well. Compatible VW part numbers are 3D0 963 513 A and 4F0 909 509). T80, T91 or similar should not work (no harm should come from testing them though).

Then, you will need a compatible remote control! Funny thing is, that the T90 can be paired with remotes which are not compatible with Phaeton's W-BUS activation! The first pre-requisite for a working remote is, that there is a VW logo on it. Generic Webasto remotes do not work. The VW part number for remote which is compatible with the T90 receiver part 3D0... is 3D0 963 511A. The compatible remote for the 4F0... box is 1K0 963 511 A. I am not sure if the remotes and boxes can be mixed with each other. What I know for sure is, that you can source a VW-branded remore which appears to pair fine with the T90 receiver. It even works in activating the +12V output present on the T90 (but not used in a Phaeton). But this particular remote does not fire the Phaeton heater!

If you're buying a remote+receiver combo and the receiver has either of the compatible part numbers, chances are high that the remote is also compatible. The part number on the remote is a bit hard to get to. It is under the battery cover and printed in VERY small font.

There are similar W-BUS activated Thermo Top heaters used in (at least) recent VW Tourans. The T90 beginning with VW number 4F0..., with the matching remote 1K0... is identical for the Touran.

Jouko (thank god for ETKA... )


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Liner and T90*

OK, I bought an Audi/VW T90 with Audi remote. Works fine, as does Jouko's original VW remote which I have on loan (envelope is in the car, will mail it soon.

As for removing the liner, it is a piece of cake. A ton of Torx screws holds it in place, and as long as you get them all off it will more or less fall out. Remember the five (I think) under the car towards the front!










Once you have it removed, you can - with tiny hands - manage to get the connector out... If you want to do it 100% proper you have to remove the whole bumber...

/p


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

Nnnggh, Per, thanks a lot for spoiling the sense of superior knowledge boosted by the part #'s I pulled from ETKA  You are obviously right, there are similar/compatible T90's and remotes in the Audi lineup. I have no idea of the part numbers on that side. But, for everyone looking to buy a Telestart device, be careful with what you choose: not all Telestarts go well with Phaeton!

Jouko

PS: Per, even though we have not gotten any snow over on this side of the Baltic, I have had to turn on my Webasto on a few mornings already. Luckily I can do it also with SMS, so I haven't missed the remote too much yet!


----------



## yrk2.7t (Dec 12, 2005)

jkuisma said:


> ...To complement Per's reply:
> 
> T90 is the only telestart from the Webasto model line with w-bus support. Phaeton has a special model of the Thermo Top C heater, in which PIN1 does not accept +12V to activate the heater. Instead, it needs the W-BUS signal. So, to start with, you need the T90 telestart box (T90 is a VW specific model so there should be a VW part number on it as well. Compatible VW part numbers are 3D0 963 513 A and 4F0 909 509). T80, T91 or similar should not work (no harm should come from testing them though).
> 
> ...


Great information everyone!

I'm looking at the installation manual from the T91/T100 (combined in one) and it does show a W-Bus connection. I'm just wondering if it can be used or not now. It is showing 3 wires going to the heater board i'm sure one is for the w-bus not sure on the other two.

Hmm


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Wires...*



yrk2.7t said:


> Great information everyone!
> 
> I'm looking at the installation manual from the T91/T100 (combined in one) and it does show a W-Bus connection. I'm just wondering if it can be used or not now. It is showing 3 wires going to the heater board i'm sure one is for the w-bus not sure on the other two.
> 
> Hmm


In the Phaeton, there is exactly on wire between the T90 and the Webasto. The T90 also has +12V GND, nothing else. Since I have my T90 in the engine compartment, I spliced into the harness in the wheel house where the power to the heater itself passes.


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*No heater in new diesel Phaetons!*

I just learned from my neighbor that the 2011 V6 TDI does not use an augmentation heater at all. So, our followers will not be able to enable a parking heater since there will be none to enable... Shame...

I wonder how they get the engine up to working temperature...


----------



## W12mike (Apr 13, 2005)

> I wonder how they get the engine up to working temperature...


Probalby by using an electrical (12v) heating elements in the cabin air duct, like the those used in our phaetons for the rear seat.
The other alternative is to use an electrical (12v) heating elements in the inlet coolant flow to the cabin heat exchanger. (i.e like in the Passat)

Both those strategies acompish the same thing, adding an ecessive parasiticc load on the engine, aimed directly to the heating of the cabin. 
The net result is burning more fuel in a shorter time, as the Webasto does.


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> Probalby by using an electrical (12v) heating elements in the cabin air duct, like the those used in our phaetons for the rear seat.


Yep, this has been common practice on most (cheaper) cars for quite some time. I would guess a simple electric heater element is quite a lot cheaper to fit than a Webasto. Not that VW would have been cutting costs...



> I'm looking at the installation manual from the T91/T100 (combined in one) and it does show a W-Bus connection. I'm just wondering if it can be used or not now. It is showing 3 wires going to the heater board i'm sure one is for the w-bus not sure on the other two.


Would not say for sure. Would be interesting to know if you get a chance to test it. One more piece of information: while I was adding the GSM control to my factory installed aux heater, I bought a German "W-bus controller" box, which should have been able to command the Webasto to heating mode, using w-bus, with a simple +12V activation by my GSM modem. It was designed for cars in which it could convert the supplemental heater into an aux heater without reprogramming it. This device had DIP controls to make it compatible with signalling of different types of Webasto Thermo Top. I did experiment with it quite a lot but none of the operation modes fired the Phaeton Webasto. So I passed it on to another hobbyist and left my T90 in place, as I found it it can be controller with +12V so that it also signals out via the w-bus. Long story short: this hints that the w-bus protocol/startup command of Phaeton (or VW's in general) maybe isn't compatible with standard Webastos.

Jouko


----------



## yrk2.7t (Dec 12, 2005)

jkuisma said:


> ...To complement Per's reply:
> 
> T90 is the only telestart from the Webasto model line with w-bus support. Phaeton has a special model of the Thermo Top C heater, in which PIN1 does not accept +12V to activate the heater. Instead, it needs the W-BUS signal. So, to start with, you need the T90 telestart box (T90 is a VW specific model so there should be a VW part number on it as well. Compatible VW part numbers are 3D0 963 513 A and 4F0 909 509). T80, T91 or similar should not work (no harm should come from testing them though).
> 
> ...


Any idea of part number 1KO 963 513 A will work?


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> Any idea of part number 1KO 963 513 A will work?


It's a pretty recent model with W-BUS support, is used in Passats. That is what I know - no idea if it will work with Phaeton. There probably is something different compared to the Phaeton original part (3D0 963 513 A and 4F0 909 509) because it has been given a different part number. It would not make much sense to make an identical part with two different part numbers.

The later Phaeton 4F0 module is, for example, used in other VAG models - not only in Phaeton.

VAG tends to give different part numbers (usually the first three digits of the part number, where 3D0 stands for Phaeton) for parts used in different series of cars, even though the parts are seemingly identical. But, on more than one occasion, I have found out the hard way that the parts really are somehow different.

This is especially interesting as I have a daydream of getting us a Bentley Conti GT one day as a "grocery getter". It would be great to get to DIY service it using Phaeton parts. Many, many parts seem to be shared between Phaeton and Conti GT. Then, quite a few are seemingly identical but the beginning of part number is different: 3D0 (Phaeton) or 3W0 (Bentley)... 

Oh well, if you can afford the Conti you should have the dough to buy OEM parts, I know... 

Jouko


----------



## yrk2.7t (Dec 12, 2005)

jkuisma said:


> It's a pretty recent model with W-BUS support, is used in Passats. That is what I know - no idea if it will work with Phaeton. There probably is something different compared to the Phaeton original part (3D0 963 513 A and 4F0 909 509) because it has been given a different part number. It would not make much sense to make an identical part with two different part numbers.
> 
> The later Phaeton 4F0 module is, for example, used in other VAG models - not only in Phaeton.
> 
> ...


 That was kind of my thougths as well that VAG uses the prefix for the model but the the rest of the part number is the same as is the functionality. 

Interesting that the Cont GT uses a lot of the Phaeton parts


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

Referring to the topic - can someone help me in understanding of aux heater’s part numbers?
I have found two types of part numbers - 3DO 815 005xx and 3D0 815 007xx.
I have two questions regarding part’s numbers:
1) What is the difference between 005 and 007 ?
2) What is the difference between aux heaters with different letters at the end of the part number - xx (from A, AB to L)
In my case I have out of order aux heater without parking heating (Zuheizer), so I have to replace the broken heater and I would like to know if I can replace with aux heater with parking heating option (Standhaizung).
I learned from Webasto that they can offer parking heater with independent control from Phaeton – it means that they have heaters not compatible with VW due to differences in programming of electronics that is different by VW and unites offered by Webasto.
Looking at available options on the after marked I am confused and I do not know which one option fits for my case.
I have also noticed that there are differences in construction of parking heater and aux heater (Standheizung and Zuheizer) like the size of the pomp and diameter of connection pipes connected to the pomp.
Please help me in understanding how to replace aux heater by parking heater and correct if I am wrong regarding differences between booth units.


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Replacement*

If you have an aux heater and your car is diesel (which it should be with an aux ), just replace the heater with the same kind. Parking heater functionality is achieved solely by adapting the heater with VCDS/VAGCOM. You will lack remote control (fixable) and separation of engine and cabin heater. The latter just means that your car will take longer to get warm while on parking heater, and that the engine too will be heated, something that is really good for it!

So, just replace it and use my write-up to enable the parking functionality. You can buy the remote and receiver on eBay.

One ore note: without the remote feature you will start the heater either manually or by means of up to three timers settable via the infotainment system.

/per


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

perfrej said:


> As for removing the liner, it is a piece of cake. A ton of Torx screws holds it in place, and as long as you get them all off it will more or less fall out. Remember the five (I think) under the car towards the front!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per - got a few days off work... so will try my hand with the liner and the connect... my hands are quite small for a 100kg fatty! I'll let you know how I get on! Got a nice neat 47 ohm 10W resistor... should do the trick!

Regards
M


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> I have found two types of part numbers - 3DO 815 005xx and 3D0 815 007xx.
> 1) What is the difference between 005 and 007 ?


The thing with the part numbers is odd! The part ending in 005 is NOT known to the parts catalogue. It only recognizes the 007 part, and this is the case throughout years 2002-2010. But, I know that the Webasto identifies itself as the 005-part in a VAG COM scan - it does so even in my own car! Seems to me like a mixup of some sort...



> 2) What is the difference between aux heaters with different letters at the end of the part number - xx (from A, AB to L)


The last letter indicates the fuel type. Variants for the 3D0815007 part are K,M,P,S for gasoline and L,N,Q,R for diesel. It is a mystery for me as to what the real differences are. Seems that the later types have usually superceded the earlier ones. The purpose of possible second-last letter is unknown.



> In my case I have out of order aux heater without parking heating (Zuheizer), so I have to replace the broken heater and I would like to know if I can replace with aux heater with parking heating option (Standhaizung).


P already answered your question: no problem! But read on before you spend a fortune on a whole new heater!



> I learned from Webasto that they can offer parking heater with independent control from Phaeton – it means that they have heaters not compatible with VW due to differences in programming of electronics that is different by VW and unites offered by Webasto.


True. The Thermo Top heaters used in Phaeton have identical mechanicals with the "regular" or "aftermarket" Webasto's. The difference is in the circuit board. The VW version communicates with the Phaeton electronics via CAN BUS. The aftermarket heater does not support it. You could replace the heater with an "aftermarket" unit, but the problem would be that it cannot activate the climate control and the car could not activate the heater as an auxiliary heater - therefore it would only pre-heat the engine. This is not a good idea in a Phaeton.

Depending on what is wrong with your heater, you have options: virtually all parts of the heater are available as spares and it is common practice to tear the heater apart, replace broken and worn parts and put it back together. If yours has a mechanical failure but the control board is intact, you could replace the mechanics with "any" Thermo Top C you come across. There is a difference in the burner unit between diesel and gasoline powered units, that's it. You can source unused, pristine heaters from German eBay for around 250 euros! (not with Phaeton compatible control board pre-installed)



> I have also noticed that there are differences in construction of parking heater and aux heater (Standheizung and Zuheizer) like the size of the pomp and diameter of connection pipes connected to the pomp.


A common difference between "parking heater" and "auxiliary heater" is that the auxiliary heater often lacks the electric water pump which is used to circulate the coolant while the heater is in "parking heater" mode and the car's engine is not running. This water pump sits on the side of the actual heater and it can be installed on any Thermo Top. Some circuit boards (controllers) do not have a plug for the water pump, but there are solutions for that, too. But this is not an issue with Phaeton as (for some odd reason) all Webastos (be it aux or parking heater enabled) have the water pump installed from factory. The plumbing on all Thermo Tops is identical. Some units have different flanges for the exhaust pipe (BMW models are installed in a craddle, so they do not have anything to mount the exhaust pipe onto).

You can enable the parking heater by following P's instructions. No need to invest in a "special" unit, the OEM heater will do fine. But, first you need to get your auxiliary heater back to business. As I said, you can use parts from nearly any donor as long as you have the OEM VW circuit board. This board is pretty expensive but even it can be fixed - although this repair is not offered by VW or Webasto, there are electronics guys who know exactly what usually goes wrong with the board and replace the fried components only.

Jouko


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dear Per



perfrej said:


> As for removing the liner, it is a piece of cake. A ton of Torx screws holds it in place, and as long as you get them all off it will more or less fall out. Remember the five (I think) under the car towards the front!
> 
> Once you have it removed, you can - with tiny hands - manage to get the connector out... If you want to do it 100% proper you have to remove the whole bumber...
> 
> /p


TINY HANDS?? I can barely see the damn wires never mind touch them!! I'm very impressed with what you managed. However the rain has rained me off for a bit... I'll have another go when it stops (which is Friday according to the forecast.....)

Regards

M


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Hands...*



n968412L said:


> Dear Per
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try removing the bolts that you ser holding the heater in place. After that, You can wiggle it back and forth in ordet to get your hands to reach the connector...

Yes, I told You it was tight, didn't I?


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

Guys! Time to put your screwdrivers aside: retrofitting the parking heater is possible without getting your hands dirty at all. Our German collegues have found following: while re-coding the webasto from auxilary heater into parking heater there is one more channel to tweak: On control unit 18 (aux heater), on adaptation channel 004, enter value 0 (should be 1 by default). This will disable the coolant circulation valve supervision. No need to fit a dummy load on that wire. 

Otherwise, everything that Per has explained about the coding still apply.

Jouko


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Yup, works for me! Lots of thanks to the Scandinavian contingent on the forums 

Harry


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*I knew it!*

I knew that there was a way to do that! Wonderful. That means that I can change the write-up and get rid of my light bulb under the hood!

You will, however, still have to get your hands dirty if you want the remote control...

Life is good, and the car is warm


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

Guess what got me poking around for the coding tweak? It's because my little bulb burned out. Hahahaha!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I wish it worked for me...

Adaptation chanel 04 already set to 0 in my case. I've not touched it.

Chanel 09 was/is set to 1 - augmentation heater. However I cannot reset this to 2. Seems to throw up an error on the s'ware screen - I'll take a screen print next time. And the value doesn't change.

Any ideas?

I've not missed anything have I? These are the only two codings to change?

Thanks


----------



## W12mike (Apr 13, 2005)

Have you applied the security code/log in?
If not, the software will not accept the Ch9 adjustment, the Ch4 did not need security login on my car, i just tried it.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Mike - managed that... but heater locked out on use....
Anyone know how to clear a locked heater??
Thanks
M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Foundn our how to clear the heater fault - it was in Gibber's posts in the TOC under parking heater! What a wonderful forum. Still not certain why it locked out though.....


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Payback time*

Mike,

Keep it up, I am looking to you to have this all sorted by the time of the next (warm spring day) GTG .................. so that you can shown me how to adapt the parking heater on my Phaeton with me?! 


PETER M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Sure will Peter. I think I've done it.. .but now need to test in real life over next couple of days.... I'll post succes..... or failure here!

Rgards

M


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

My car is in the retailer having its heater unlocked


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

n968412L said:


> Foundn our how to clear the heater fault - it was in Gibber's posts in the TOC under parking heater! What a wonderful forum. Still not certain why it locked out though.....


Hi Mike,

If your tank is low on diesel it will lock out


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Got mine working yesterday and all is well. Just out of curiosity, can anyone else hear the pump for the parking heater? I get quite a noticeable ticking noise which I wanted to check was normal...

Harry


----------



## W12mike (Apr 13, 2005)

My heater pump is somewhat loud, and it is normal.
It gets worse as the ambient temp drop to -10/-20,
propably due to the rubber isolator that the pump is fitted in gets hard with the cold.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Tony - I don't think it locks out with low diesel - it certainly cuts out, and I think leaves a fault code - but I believe it will start again fine when you fill the tank... unless you know better of course. Is that why yours is locked?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Not aclimatised myself to the noises yet. Not heard much apart from the fan... but will listen carefully going forward...


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Wouldn't mind seeing the VW handbook instructions for the parking heater. For example, if I turn it on manually, does it ever turn itself off - ie does the timer off function only work when it's been started by the timer? Does it turn off when engine reaches normal operating temperature etc? Can I only programme three advance times?

Any body able to scan the relevant pages from the manual and post them up here? I assume they are not in my manual since it's not a factory enabled option on my car.

Thanks

M


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Here...*



n968412L said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing the VW handbook instructions for the parking heater. For example, if I turn it on manually, does it ever turn itself off - ie does the timer off function only work when it's been started by the timer? Does it turn off when engine reaches normal operating temperature etc? Can I only programme three advance times?
> 
> Any body able to scan the relevant pages from the manual and post them up here? I assume they are not in my manual since it's not a factory enabled option on my car.
> 
> ...


It will run for up to the run time specified. You set the run time from the infotainment menues, and it applies to manual or automatic or remote start.

It will turn off if certain conditions are met, like coolant temperature etc. It's all in the self study guide.

I know for a fact that it locks up if you fire it up three times without a load on the valve control output. You unlock it by adapting a 1 into channel 003 and then clear the fault codes.

The self study guide is in PDF and in two parts:

http://dl.frejvall.se/SSP280-1.pdf
http://dl.frejvall.se/SSP280-2.pdf

/per


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dear Per - many many thanks for your dedication to this, and to Jouko too for having the perseverence to sort this out. Thanks to Per for the manuals... I've downloaded these before... but couldn't find them...

Jouko - how did you track down the adapation on Channel 04? Trial and error - or is there a mystical technique.... 

Thanks again.

Regards

M


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> Jouko - how did you track down the adapation on Channel 04? Trial and error - or is there a mystical technique....


I do not recommend the trial & error approach. It may happen that the unit (whatever it is you are working with) accepts the new coding or adaptation but does not react to anything else after that. You could possibly make the unit irreparable. Playing with adaptation settings is - in my experience - much safer than experimenting with coding, but still...

Kudos for the channel 4 adaptation tweak go to the German vagcomforum.de board - that's where I found it.

Jouko


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Juoko - wise advice... and I shall heed it!!
Regards
M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

perfrej said:


> It will run for up to the run time specified. You set the run time from the infotainment menues, and it applies to manual or automatic or remote start.


Dear Per - or anyone else with parking heater experience - I do not think that the timer works for a manual start. I have the timer set to 20 minutes... but on two occasions I've come back to the car after more than 20 minuts (40 in one case) and the heater was still running. It also seems to remain on through engine start/stop cycles. Maybe thsi is right - but the timer part does seem to conflict with your advice. Be grateful for any further thoughts. Not a problem - just want to understand so I don't do anything silly and leave it on till it flattens the battery.

Does anyone know the electrical wattage consumed by a Phaeton running parking heater, fans and pumpts? And anyone got a clue about it's fuel consumptions?

thanks

M


----------



## W12mike (Apr 13, 2005)

The fuel consumption is 0,6L/h at full power.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Mike - thanks very much... I suppose in what we call old money, that's about a pint an hour... or about 70pence per hour.. .which sounds not bad value!!

Thanks

M


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

n968412L said:


> Dear Per - or anyone else with parking heater experience - I do not think that the timer works for a manual start. I have the timer set to 20 minutes... but on two occasions I've come back to the car after more than 20 minuts (40 in one case) and the heater was still running. It also seems to remain on through engine start/stop cycles. Maybe thsi is right - but the timer part does seem to conflict with your advice. Be grateful for any further thoughts. Not a problem - just want to understand so I don't do anything silly and leave it on till it flattens the battery.
> 
> Does anyone know the electrical wattage consumed by a Phaeton running parking heater, fans and pumpts? And anyone got a clue about it's fuel consumptions?
> 
> ...


That could well be... The timer heat period duration may just be for timer and remote. My bad.

Mike is right about the consumption - should be around the pint mark per hour. Electricity is not a real problem as the heater will shut down on low voltage and low fuel conditions. Fantastic!

As for the heater running with the engine on: c'est normal. The green light will stay on if you start the engine. Look at it from this perspective: if it wouldn't have been on, it would have started with the engine anyway in its aux heater capacity.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

perfrej said:


> As for the heater running with the engine on: c'est normal. The green light will stay on if you start the engine. Look at it from this perspective: if it wouldn't have been on, it would have started with the engine anyway in its aux heater capacity.


Thanks Per - I agree - it would have been on. I was just trying to understand it's behaviour and check that it appears normal to you experts. I've nothing to compare it with, and no manual. The self study guide is really good for understanding how it works, but not the user control philosophy that VW came up with!

And as regards the timer.. I can also see an argument for the manual control NOT being on the timer... if I've switched it on manually... why should a machine decide how long I want it on for?

And a final thought... anyone know how much diesel the engine burns at tickover? I hope it's more than 0,6lt per hour!

Regards

M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Prince Ludwig said:


> Got mine working yesterday and all is well. Just out of curiosity, can anyone else hear the pump for the parking heater? I get quite a noticeable ticking noise which I wanted to check was normal...
> 
> Harry


Hi Harry - I can now confirm that after two days of careful and interested listening, I can't hear anything from mine apart from the fan on the heater, and after a while, the AC fan starts too. But not heard any tickings.... reminds me of a story about a colleague of mine that ticked.... I couldn't work out what it was at first.. .but turns out it was the metal valves he had implanted in his heart.... weired!

M


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pump sounds*

The pump will tick and build up pressure, then stay silent for a long time, then tick again at a later point, all of which explains how endless your "comparing the sound game" is going to be 

I have had heaters in other cars and they always ticked, Webastos and Ebersprechers alike.

This winter I have yet to scrape my windows! Love that heater! -8°C today, not really cold, but none the less a cause for heater operation.

Have a good one, all!


----------



## W12mike (Apr 13, 2005)

> And a final thought... anyone know how much diesel the engine burns at tickover? I hope it's more than 0,6lt per hour!


That easy to find out;
Bring up the "current fuel consumption" MPG on the main instument display.
(not average consumption)

When the car is not mowing, engine running, the fuel consumption is automaticly changed from MPG to l/h. Toggle what ever function on off and you can se how much fuel it consumes.

//


----------



## yrk2.7t (Dec 12, 2005)

W12mike said:


> Have you applied the security code/log in?
> If not, the software will not accept the Ch9 adjustment, the Ch4 did not need security login on my car, i just tried it.


 What is the security code login code? Did I miss the numbers somewhere? 

This would be most helpful!


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

yrk2.7t said:


> What is the security code login code? Did I miss the numbers somewhere?
> 
> This would be most helpful!


 The code is not posted in the forums and should not be. I'll explain why in a PM now. 

/per


----------



## yrk2.7t (Dec 12, 2005)

perfrej said:


> The code is not posted in the forums and should not be. I'll explain why in a PM now.
> 
> /per


 That makes sense thank you! 

It doesn't seem to work on the touareg control board though, probably because it is a different part number so probably a different code. 

I'm hoping the guys at ross tech that support vcds aka vag-com can help


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

W12mike said:


> That easy to find out;
> Bring up the "current fuel consumption" MPG on the main instument display.
> (not average consumption)
> 
> ...


 Thanks Mike - I like the idea... but my Phaeton doesn't seem to want to do this. When stationary it just shows --- on this display. Am I doing something stupid (again)? 

Regards 

M


----------



## W12mike (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear, it works on my car. 
May be a difference between model years?


----------



## V10TDI (Jun 4, 2009)

I installed the T91 on my North American Touareg V10 TDI. When I press the ON button on the remote the heater comes on and I can hear it come to full speed (exhaust also comes out of the bottom of the car). The fan in the cabin also comes on shortly. However, for some reason the heater will shut down by itself after a couple of minutes of being on. The fan stays for the duration of the schedule on the webasto (default 30min). 

I looked at the adaptation of 18-aux. heater. Channel 04 is already 0 (by default). Channel 09 is set to 1 but I cannot set it to 2. I can set it to 0 (just to try if I need the security access code) and the setting is saved. 

Any ideas on why I am not able to set 09 adaptation to 2? Could the setting 2 be only available after you punch in the security access code in advance? 



Thanks!


----------



## veski (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello to everybody! 

I own a 2004 V10TDI for almost four years now and have read the forum from time to time since I bought this amazing car. As I have found always answers to my questions or problems so no need to post so far  Thanks for keeping the forum up. 

As it is cold in my country during winters I find that the aux heater mod should be useful. I tried to change channel 9 value to 2 but I get an error from VCDS when doing that. Should it be done via security login? In case the answer is yes then how to get through code inserting process? 

I realize that I am new and that this my first post here but I really need the solution. It is snowing every day and getting colder  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## veski (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you guys. This is a great forum and cold mornings are much more comfortable for me now.  In my car ch4 was 0 already and the only adaption needed was to ch9. Thanks again.


----------



## Andrealin (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello friends 
I have Phaeton 3TDI 5/2005 
I apologize you if I ask silly questions (but here in Russia very few Phaeton and people which know this car very hard to find) 
today, one electrician, who specialist on audi-vw... we tried to activate the parking heater ... on Channel 4 - was 0. on Channel 9 - 1 ... when we tried to change it to 2 - the system asked login and password. what I need to do? 
where in the settings (on monitor) - is managed parking heater? (I found answer on this question in instruction- it's on sub menu on AC) I have only one question - login-password. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Andrealin (Oct 19, 2010)

today, not so cold here (about -7C), but it was nice after playing hockey outdoors with my son sit in a warm car and for this pleasure thank so much to n968412L and perfrej and vw engineer  
you are all best people and Phaeton is the best car


----------



## V10TDI (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Anyone on this forum who can help us the Touareg owners with the security code required for channel 09 adaptation? There is not much information on the US forums. I am hoping that someone in Europe will have friends with friends (maybe contact inside VW) and be able to help the miserable us who are determined to get the parking heater working. 

This would be of a huge help at this point as I've run out of options. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

*After tweaking the adaptation channels heater does not work.*

Hi guys, 
After following the instructions on how to tweak the supplementary heater to turn it into an auxiliary/parking heater, I cannot make it to work. 
I had the channels set up at an official VW dealer, it was quite easy though. However I am quite dissapointed now because the heater does not come on neither by pressing the heater button nor by programming it. 
Temperature these days here is well below 5ºC, the batteries are OK and the fuel tank is full. 
Any ideas will be greatly appreciated. 
Cheers! 

Gabriel


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

It's difficult to know what the problem is if you can't have a look at the car's systems using a vag-com. My guess is that your dealer may have forgotten to change the heater's settings so it ignores the lack of a coolant valve and it's locked itself. 

Harry


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Gabs08PHTN said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.


 Hi Gabriel - you'll certainly need to check it's not locked out as Harry suggests - which either needs VAG-COM or trip back to the dealer. 

When I first enabled mine, it locked itself out when I was playing with it... still don't know why -but I did have trouble getting it to recognize the ignore flag for the valve. Anyway having reset it once, it's been fine since... and it's worked flawlessly all winter. 

Bets of luck. 
Regards 
M


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi again, 
Early this morning I popped at the dealer. We found out that the heater had locked, so we tweaked adaptation channel 3, cleared the error codes and off we went. 
We were able to have the heater running either by pressing the "heating" button or by programming it. I had a go at it a few minutes ago and it is still working fine. I am going to program it for tomorrow morning, so I will keep you updated. 
Thanks for all the helpful info! Much appreciated. 

Gabriel


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Gabriel- I'm glad it appears to be sorted out. Sounds like my experience exactly. I would say that I was able to start the heater 3 times after initially enabling it before it locked out -which sounds like the valve check... which should have been disabled. Since it seems to have happened to two of us I wonder if it's a software funny... although no one else who's done this has reported this problem. Fingers crossed that it stays fixed! 
Regards 
Mike


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Mike, 
I think you are right. It seems to be some sort of software "bug". Perhaps we two had the same issue since our cars were manufactured on the same year and they might have the same control software version. 
In any case, I was with the technician in the car while he was resetting the heater and once it was completed he told me that the VAGCOM tool was showing an error code indicating that the heater could not communicate (obviously) with the remote control unit. 
Kind regards. 

Gabriel


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Gabs08PHTN said:


> Hi Mike,
> Perhaps we two had the same issue since our cars were manufactured on the same year and they might have the same software version


 Crossed my mind too, noticing age of your Phaeton. Another explanation is that your tech and me are both equally clumsy and dozy... and without a control experiment I'm not sure which it is!! 

Regards 

Mike


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

n968412L said:


> Crossed my mind too, noticing age of your Phaeton. Another explanation is that your tech and me are both equally clumsy and dozy... and without a control experiment I'm not sure which it is!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mike


I have a 2008 V6 TDI and did the parking heater retroprogramming with no issues. I did lock the heater up after trying to fire it off three times in a row without a load on the valve output (that was before the valve adaption was brought to light), but when I later did away with the dummy load I got no lockup.


----------



## tRinde (Dec 5, 2013)

*Same codes for a Touran 2004 Webasto?*

I have a VW Touran 2004 1,9 TDI with an AUX Heater. 
Like to activate the Parking Heater option if it is possible.
I did not found adaptation groups 004 or 009. Is it just so different control board with different groups for this kind of activation or is it totally missing this feature?
Or am I just missing some login code for VCDS?
Does some one know if it is a hardware or just a software issue?

This is my AUX Heater:
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 815 071 H
Component and/or Version: Zuheizer 031 1312
Software Coding: 0000011
VCID: 2A511C7185E4089

Advanced Identification
Serial number: 09010046 
Identification: WOS-000
Revision: A
Date: 18.03.04
Test stand number: 4341
Manufacturer number: 7411
Flash Status
Programming Attempts: 0
Successful Attempts: 0
Programming Status: 00000000
Required Conditions: 00000000
Flash Tool Code: 16834783 1023 131071
Flash Date: --.--.--

Thanks for help!
-Tim


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

Different beast, I think...

/per


----------



## Chris Darby (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi
Wondered if you can advise.
I have a November 2007 registered 3.0 TDI Phaeton although the VIN comes up as a 2008 model.
I had a VCDS scan done when i first got the car to help sort out a boot opening problem which, thanks to this forum was found to be several broken wires in the boot harness.
the scan also showed a problem communicating with the auxiliary heater, so i sent it into our local VW main dealer who told me it had probably been due to low fuel level and that they had reset it.
I have now bought my own VCDS and found the original faults are still there and will not clear.
I am sure mine is just a supplemental heater and not a parking heater as i have no remotes and no timer settings on the ZAB control head.
Being in the UK i think this is sufficient for our climate, but the webasto is not working and on damp cold days, demisting the screen is taking forever.
Address 07 control head shows coding 0400527 with fault 00483 control module for aux heating 004 no signal/communication
Address 08 Auto HVAC coding 0000001 fault 01341 cont mod in inst. panel on cmfort CAN (J285) 008 implausible signal
Address 17 Instruments coding 0007401 fault 01207 cont mod for aux heater (J364) 004 no signal/communication fault status 01100100
Address 18 Aux. Heater Cannot be reached.
I am very much a newbie to the VCDS but hoped someone could give guidance whether the problem is likely to be fixable with the VCDS or as i suspect that the webasto pcb is fried.
it may also be relevant that fuse #16 was found to be blown but has been ok since replacing it.
Any advice gratefully received
Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

in the adjacent thread StefanUK is having the same problem by the sound of it. I can't really help as the problems I've had have not been controller related.... at least I don't think so.

Does somebody (Gabriel perhaps) know where the controller is for the heater? Is it in the heater electronics (a known source of trouble) or is it a separate control unit?

The auxilary heater and the parking heater are actually the same thing. The only difference in the factory fitted version is that there is a coolant valve to isolate the block from the heater matrix. Without this valve, and you enable the heater, the heater tries to warm the whole engine rather than just the cabin. However many of us see a virtue in this... although it does need to run for quite a while as a result.

But if you can't talk to the heater... you can't control it.

I hope someone can provide a bit more info.

Good luck

Mike


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

It's in the heater...

/per


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

perfrej said:


> It's in the heater...
> 
> /per


Then I think Chris has a fried PCB in the heater caused by water ingress.....


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

Aaaww, water ingress leading to fried Webasto control unit... Yep, had the exact same issue last fall. As long as the Webasto fuse is ok, this is the next likely suspect. The controller is expensive, I recommend replacing with used one. Before dying on me completely, the fried controller caused mysterious battery drain on my P. So I kind of fixed two probs when replaced it... :-\

Jouko


----------



## Chris Darby (Aug 13, 2014)

Had a quick look by removing the wheel arch liner. I have seen somewhere else that the bumper also has to come off to remove the heater. Is this correct?
Think i need to book some time on my friends ramp!
Thanks anyway


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

I just did a scan of my car today prior to a major service on Friday. Interestingly I got the following from the aux heater:

Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AP
Component: J737__Standheizung 4405 
Revision: 00084000 Serial number: 09020869A00000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD3BBF64A16DF465EF-803E

2 Faults Found:
01412 - Glow-Plug with Flame Monitoring (Q8) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 141010 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.11.06
Time: 06:47:31

Freeze Frame:
Start
Temperature: 78.0°C
Voltage: 14.21 V
Temperature: 5.0°C

02251 - Heater Unit Locked 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 142946 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.11.24
Time: 18:00:31

Freeze Frame:
Malfunction
Temperature: 79.0°C
Voltage: 14.28 V
Temperature: 5.0°C



This is baffling me, as the date and time it locked - 24/11/14 - is exactly when my RNS810 went in to a repeated boot cycle. The RNS has been replaced under warranty, but I still have the aux heater locked. 

Could the two be linked in any way ?


I also have this error showing up:

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 L
Component: Climatronic D1 2037 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 275B87C6927E3B26FA7-8072

1 Fault Found:
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent

Could this have been disturbed by the technician installing the new RNS 810 head unit ? (I am assuming this is the sensor between the ashtrays under the head unit).

Thanks for any advice,
Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Chris,

The air quality sensor is mounted at the top of the plenum chamber at the rear of the engine compartment. Your 'intermittent' DTC is consistent with the technician having unplugged it.

Chris


----------



## Henrik Lengstrand (Nov 16, 2015)

*Aux heater menu.*

Hello, this is my first post in this forum and i have a question about the menu for the heater.
If i follow your programming of the heater will i then see the menu in the center console or must i go to vw to get it?
I`m also wondering about the code to enter the heater, is it possible to have it sent to me?

Henrik


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Henrik - if you follow the information in the forum, the menu will appear when you make the necessary adjustments with VCDS. I'll PM you.

Regards

M


----------

